# Honda HS928 Gas out the breather tube



## flyfishermanmike (Oct 27, 2017)

I'm the primary user of my in-law's Honda HS928. It's about 10 years old and I've loved it. I pulled it out to get it ready for the season and found a slight issue. It starts just fine but after a minute gas starts to leak out of the cyclist head breather tube. It's not a trickle but an eruption! I believe the gas was drained before it was stored but don't know for sure. I'm just the manual labor and they like me to look at it before they take it in. I pulled the carb, it looks clean, everything moves and is clear but it was just a quick check. What else should I check? He's maybe looking at a new one but that's another thread. Thanks


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

The one thing that I can think off is a sticking open float needle, or some dirt keeping it open.


----------



## flyfishermanmike (Oct 27, 2017)

That's what I thought as well. The needle moves freely with no obstructions. Maybe I'll try a new needle and spring. The spring seemed a little weak.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

The spring usually does not fail, but it is not impossible.
Check the float also to see if it contains any fuel inside as it shouldn't.
With the carburetor mounted on the engine, you can take just the bowl out, lightly press the float upwards to bring it to a 'leveled' position with the carburetor body (where the bowl mounts), then open the fuel shut off valve and see if you can spot what is happening visually.
What we do at the shop if the carburetor (automotive type-mostly British) is out (with no fuel in it and the fuel bowl off) or when rebuilding them is to place the carb 'up side down' and lightly blow on the fuel inlet to see if you can feel air passing by, if so we use soapy water to confirm it or make sure it is not leaking.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

just a thought from a old tech!

is the float brass? hollow plastic? or the blackish colored solid float foam? 
the solid foam types are long known to absorb gas over time making them to heavy and sink. leaving the needle to stay open and flood a motor.


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

Yes a good look at a brass float is a good start, I have seen them with gas into them due to a pin hole caused by corrosion.


----------



## flyfishermanmike (Oct 27, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> Check the float also to see if it contains any fuel inside as it shouldn't.
> With the carburetor mounted on the engine, you can take just the bowl out, lightly press the float upwards to bring it to a 'leveled' position with the carburetor body (where the bowl mounts), then open the fuel shut off valve and see if you can spot what is happening visually.


Thanks YSHSfan, I'll try those ideas. The float is the plastic style. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Can’t hurt to try a new needle. Look closely at the float and give it a shake to see if it leaked any gas into it. 

I’ve seen Briggs engines where the brass seat deforms causing a leak past the needle. Never seen this on a Honda, but you never know.


----------



## flyfishermanmike (Oct 27, 2017)

It really has to be the needle or float though right? That's the only way gas would be flooding.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

Yes the float/needle valve assembly is what controls the fuel flow.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Needle Seat ?

If the float and needle move freely, check the seat (if equipped).


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

how do you determine that the spring is weak? i guess i would switch out the float and needle if i had another 828 or 928 carb to switch parts with.


----------



## flyfishermanmike (Oct 27, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> Check the float also to see if it contains any fuel inside as it shouldn't.
> 
> With the carburetor mounted on the engine, you can take just the bowl out, lightly press the float upwards to bring it to a 'leveled' position with the carburetor body (where the bowl mounts), then open the fuel shut off valve and see if you can spot what is happening visually.


No fuel in the float.

When level, gas still enters. I have to continue pushing it upwards to stop the gas. When looking closely the needle does have some wear on it. I'll pickup a new needle tomorrow and see if that solves things. Thanks, that idea was very helpful. Should I replace the float while I'm in there? The genuine Honda part is the white plastic while an OEM replacement is metal. Any substantial difference? 

I checked the valve seat and it's clean. It's a white plastic part and I can't tell if it is removable.

Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

flyfishermanmike said:


> No fuel in the float.
> 
> When level, gas still enters. I have to continue pushing it upwards to stop the gas. When looking closely the needle does have some wear on it. I'll pickup a new needle tomorrow and see if that solves things. Thanks, that idea was very helpful. Should I replace the float while I'm in there? The genuine Honda part is the white plastic while an OEM replacement is metal. Any substantial difference?
> 
> ...


that sounds like it will do the trick.


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

A blocked vent passage can cause flooding issues also. If your gonna do the needle and float you may find a new carb is not much more. But it all depends on what carb you have.


----------



## flyfishermanmike (Oct 27, 2017)

351beno said:


> A blocked vent passage can cause flooding issues also. If your gonna do the needle and float you may find a new carb is not much more. But it all depends on what carb you have.


That's what I'm finding. Each part is like $30 and a new carb is around $70. Does a new carb come with gaskets or are those separate?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I wouldn’t bother with a new float. Just the needle. 

Replacing the carb would cover every base, one and done. No harm in that. You’ll have some spare parts around if needed.

Honda carb parts are stupid expensive. But at least individual parts are availible, usually replacing the carb isn’t at all necessary.

I couldn’t find individual carb parts for my predator 212, but when a complete replacement is $15 shipped, why complain.


----------



## flyfishermanmike (Oct 27, 2017)

I replaced the valve and it's still happening... can the valve seat be replaced or is that part of the carb? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

